# Foto-Dokumentation  einer inbetriebgenommenen Maschine nach MRL



## testor (5 Januar 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ein Zulieferer von uns ist der Meinung das er verpflichtet ist nach seiner Inbetriebnahme und der Abnahme durch uns die fertige Maschinenlinie durch Fotos zu dokumentieren. Er verweist dabei darauf, dass er auf Grundlage der Maschinenrichtlinie dazu verpflichtet ist.

Ich kann mir zwar vorstellen warum er die fertig gestellte Linie durch Fotos dokumentieren möchte und habe da auch nicht zwingend etwas gegen und will dort eigentlich nicht weiter nachhaken. Ich wunder mich allerdings etwas auf den Verweis auf die Maschinenrichtlinie und kenne diese Anforderung aus meiner Zeit als Inbetriebnehmer auch nicht.

Aus Neugier würde mich trotzdem interessieren, ob dies jetzt wirklich eine unmittelbare Forderung aus der MRL ist oder der Zulieferer dies nur als Argument nimmt. Ich selbst konnte dies aus der MRL selbst nicht ablesen.

Kennt jemand diese Anforderung? Wie handhabt ihr das?

FG
Testor


----------



## KLM (6 Januar 2022)

Nein, sowas steht nicht in der MRL. Ich würde vermuten, dass der Zulieferer das für sich selbst definiert hat, um anderen Forderungen nachzukommen. Für den Zulieferer hat das aber auch den schönen Nebeneffekt, dass er für sein Marketing Fotos von Anlagen hat. Dürfte allerdings schwierig sein das bei allen durchzusetzen, da häufig ohne Sondererlaubnis (= Ratenschwanz an Bürokratie) nicht fotografiert werden darf.


----------



## Blockmove (6 Januar 2022)

Hab ich auch noch nie direkt in der MRL gesehen.
Im Zusammenhang mit der Abnahme / Prüfung müssen aber Mess- und Prüfpunkte benannt werden.
Sowas ist vielleicht mit Fotos einfacher. Kann sein, dass die Forderung irgendwie damit zu tun hat.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (6 Januar 2022)

Fotos haben allerdings den Vorteil für den Ersteller bzw. Monteur
das die Maschine richtig Aufgebaut wurde im Bezug zb der TSE.


----------



## Tommi (6 Januar 2022)

Hallo,

im §123 des Leitfadens zur MRL werden Fotos als eine Möglichkeit zur Doku von Maschinenmängeln
genannt.
Das betrifft aber nur die nationalen Behörden. 

Das ist alles, was ich dazu gefunden habe.


----------



## MasterOhh (6 Januar 2022)

In der Regel macht man eine Endabnahme bzw. einen SAT. Welche Punkte da geprüft werden leitet sich meiner Erfahrung nach aus dem Lastenheft ab + die gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Fotos können mit in das Protokoll, müssen aber nicht. Wir haben immer nur Mängel mit Bildern dokumentiert.


----------



## s_kraut (6 Januar 2022)

Wir machen immer Fotos, bevor etwas unser Werk verlässt. Außer es ist vertraglich untersagt.

Zusätzlich mache ich Fotos von der Anlage bevor ich die Baustelle verlasse; wenn es erlaubt ist und in Rücksprache mit dem Betreiber.
Die Fotos sind immer Gold wert wenn man einen Service-Einsatz plant/mit den Monteuren bespricht.
Oder für´s Mängelprotokoll.

Manche Betriebe erlauben Fotografien durch Besucher/Dienstleister prinzipiell nicht. Man kann dann so vorgehen, dass die Fotos vom Betreiber gemacht und gesichtet/geschnitten werden.

Dann kriegt man halt bearbeitete Fotos, in denen nicht relevante Details nur milchig zu erkennen sind. Besser wie nix.


----------



## lilli (6 Januar 2022)

testor schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ein Zulieferer von uns ist der Meinung das er verpflichtet ist nach seiner Inbetriebnahme und der Abnahme durch uns die fertige Maschinenlinie durch Fotos zu dokumentieren. Er verweist dabei darauf, dass er auf Grundlage der Maschinenrichtlinie dazu verpflichtet ist.


Hallo Testor,

wenn dein Kunde eine solche Behauptung aufstellt, dann lass dir doch auch von ihm zeigen, wo das genau steht. Sehr oft wird ein Gesetz oder Vorschrift vorgeschoben, um etwas durchzusetzen.

Die Idee der Fotodokumentation finde ich jedoch ganz OK. Habe ich in anderem Zusammenhang auch immer so gemacht. Für firmeninterne Dokumentation wird auch oft eine Sondererlaubnis trotz Fotoverbot erteilt. Nur muss man aufpassen, dass die Bilder nicht widerrechtlich an 3. weitergeleitet werden.

Liebe Grüße
Lilli


----------



## winnman (7 Januar 2022)

Problem bei den Fotos ist nur:

egal wie viele man macht, wenn nach Jahren da aus der Ferne ein Problem auftaucht ist genau das wichtige Detail auf den Fotos nicht ersichtlich (nur so ansatzweise ganz am Rand, durch Blitz unleserlich, . . .)


----------



## MFreiberger (7 Januar 2022)

winnman schrieb:


> Problem bei den Fotos ist nur:
> 
> egal wie viele man macht, wenn nach Jahren da aus der Ferne ein Problem auftaucht ist genau das wichtige Detail auf den Fotos nicht ersichtlich (nur so ansatzweise ganz am Rand, durch Blitz unleserlich, . . .)


Ja, die Fotos brauchen dringend eine Nachbearbeitung bzw. eine Beschreibung, was dargestellt wird.
Ein Foto ohne Informationen ist zu 80% Datenmüll.
Das kenne ich von unseren Bestandsaufnahmen vor einem RetroFit. Es werden zig1000e Fotos gemacht. Diese werden auf dem Server abgelegt (wenn das mal bei jedem klappt). Und dann? Nichts. Kann man nur in wenigen Fällen was mit anfangen.
1. keine informativen Dateinamen vergeben
2. Fotos nicht strukturiert abgelegt
3. unscharf/nicht aussagekräftig (z.B., wenn die BMKs nicht erkennbar sind)
4. ....

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Fotos. Die sind auch oft hilfreich. Aber nur, wenn entsprechende Zeit und Sorgfalt bei erstellen, benamen und strukturieren zur Verfügung steht/ausgeübt wird. Dazu gehört auch, dass unnütze Fotos gelöscht werden; aber das traut sich dann wieder Niemand: Wer weiß, was derjenige fotografieren wollte?!

VG

MFreiberger


----------



## JesperMP (7 Januar 2022)

Man hat ein Prüfprotokoll mit zig Punkte, Z.B. 'Schutzgitter installiert', 'Warnschild installiert', 'Not-aus installiert', 'Not-aus Funktion getestet' usw.
und man schreibt in den Protokoll für jeden Punkt "ja" mit Datum und Unterschrifft. 
Wenn es Sinn macht, kann man in den Protokoll an ein Foto verlinken.
Oft kann man mit ein Foto aber nicht den Punkt dokumentieren, z.B. das ein Not-Aus tatsächlich funktioniert. Entscheidend ist der Datum und der Unterschrift.


----------



## stevenn (10 Januar 2022)

wir machen Fotos um zu dokumentieren, dass *u.a. *die Sicherheitseinrichtungen korrekt angebracht sind und wir so den Prüfstand verlassen haben. bei den ein oder anderen Anlagen ist dann bei Servicetatigkeiten aufgefallen, dass Sicherheitseinrichtungen manipuliert worden sind. so können wir nachweisen, dass das der Kunde selbst war.


----------

